# good deals on rods and reels at BPS!



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 24, 2009)

Checked online last night and went to the store today.

Already had a BPS extreme reel with a flippin' switch that i've been wanting to match with a good jig fishing rod.

So I came home with an Extreme combo for 100 bucks! Not including the 13 bucks in rewards points I had! 

Got a 7'6 MH Extreme Rod with a 7.1:1 reel (to replace the crappy quantum I've been using for spinner baits) and switched it out for the flippin' model I already had.

I'm thinking I might have to go back and pick up another combo... 100 bucks for a quality rod and reel isnt bad at all!


Gotta love the off season!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice! I stopped by my "local" BPS and picked up a new striper reel last week - AWESOME Team Diawa Tierria 3500 series for all my jetty hopping needs :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Nov 25, 2009)

Thinking about picking up this bad boy Friday at BassPro. ITs on sale for $39. I might hold out till it's $29. I have seen it for $29 before.

:LOL2:


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 25, 2009)

Abus, 99.00, Im ordering 3 at 12:01 am tonight "tomorrow technically"

https://gandermountain.shoplocal.com/gandermountain/Default.aspx?action=browsepagedetail&storeid=2537704&rapid=785306&pagenumber=1&listingid=-2088609661


----------

